# New shipment of fish quarantined and ready for sale.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish quarantined and ready for sale.

Here is the list 

*COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME*
Chromis Blue-Green	Chromisviridis
Damsel 3-Stripes	Dascyllusaruanus
Damsel Blue	Chrysipteracyanea
Damsel Yellow Tail	Chrysipteraparasema
Goby Firefish Nemateleotrismagnifica
Blenny Tail Spot	Ecsenusstigmatura
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromisdiadema
Goby Scissortail Ptereleotrisevides
Goby Zebra (Bar)Ptereleotriszebra
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Pipefish Red Manybanded	Doryrhamphusmultiannulatus
Pipefish Banded	Doryrhamphusdactyliophorus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoereschrysus
FingerTube Worm Color	Sabellatarteindica
Blenny Red Scooter Synchiropus marmoratus
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Snapper Red Emperor (M)	Lutjanussebae
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy	Cirrhilabrusrubripinnis
Wrasse Carpenter	Paracheilinus carpenteri
Wrasse Royal Flasher	Paracheilnuscynaeus
Hawkfish Red	Cyprinocirrhitespolyactis
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Puffer Narrow Lined Arothronmanilensis
File Leatherjacket	Acreichthystomentosus
Wrasse Decolores Female	Pseudojuloidescerasinus
Hawkfish Long Nose (M/L)	Oxycirrhitestypus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Angel Keyhole	Centropygetibicen
Lionfish Spotfin	Pteroisantennata
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthusmilanospilos
Anthias Orange (Female)	Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Eel Black Ribbon	Rhinomureanaquaesita
Box Fish Blue spot (M)	Ostracionmeleagris
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) Ctenochaetustominiensis
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)	Pomacanthusemperator
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)	Pomacanthusemperator
Wrasse Chiseltooth	Pseudodaxmollucanus
Fox Face (M)	Lovulpinus
Goatfish Bicolor Parupeneusbarberinoides
Lionfish White Volitan Pteroislunulata
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)	Chelmonrostratus
Wrasse Hoven's (Ylw-lined)	Halichoeresmelanurus
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)	Pomacanthusemperator
Tang Yellow Shoulder (L)	Acanthurusolivaceous 
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valencienneapuellaris
Angel Emperor (baby)	Pomacanthusemperator
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthystrimaculatus
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)	Pomacanthusemperator 
Angel Y/Tailed Poma Adult Chaetodontopluschrysocephalus
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplitesdiacanthus
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)	Balistoidesconspicillum
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)	Acanthurusolivaceous 
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthuruspyroferus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurushepatus
Box Fish Yellow (M)	Ostracioncubicus
Trigger Redtooth Odonusniger
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)	Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Wrasse Greenbird	Gomphosuscaeruleus
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthystaeniourus
Rabbitfish Double Bar	Siganusvirgatus
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Corisgaimard
Trigger Rectangle Rhinecanthusrectangulus
Wrasse Black Leopard	Macropharyngodonnegrosensis
Snail Turbo	Tectusniloticus
Scallops Flame	Limariafragilis
Feather Duster	Sabellatarteindica
Starfish Sand	Alpheus bellulus
Crab Sallylightfoot Running	Percnon (gibbesi) plannissimum
Shrimp Randal Pistol Alpheusrandalli
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprionocellaris


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How many days you have quarantined them?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Please explain your methods of QT


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

They go into yellow water, QT process complete, lol. I'm curious as well.


----------

